# Fairfield Flagstaff any unit or building recommends?



## ricoba (May 3, 2007)

In a few weeks we will be going over to Flagstaff and were fortunate to get in at the Fairfield for a 2 bedroom.

Any recommendations regarding a specific unit or building to request?

Any input is appreciated. 

Rick


----------



## JEFF H (May 6, 2007)

Fairfield Flagstaff has 2 bedroom sleep 6 and 2 bedroom sleep 8
If you have a sleep 6 you will likely be placed in a non-lockoff tri-level unit.
They have some that are all on one level with no stairs if this is important to you.
Sleep 8 units they have a couple different configurations of lock-off units.
Over/under units with 1 bedroom upstairs and 1 bedroom downstairs.
The other configuration has the unit all on one level.


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  

Yes, we have a 2 bedroom that sleeps 6 (as far as I know)and from the web site it looked like it was a tri-level.
Any unit that you would recommend?

Do you know if all the 2 bedrooms have the jacuzzi on the deck?  That would be a real plus! 

Thanks.


----------



## mshatty (May 6, 2007)

ricoba,

I stayed at Fairfield Flagstaff last Christmas in a 2BD in the Tanglewood section.  It was a one level 2BR with a nice porch on the back with hot tub.


----------



## JEFF H (May 7, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Do you know if all the 2 bedrooms have the jacuzzi on the deck?  That would be a real plus!
> Thanks.



Fairfield Flagstaff as several different unit configurations and I have not seen them all.
Its was my understanding that only Three bedroom & Two bedroom plus units have a Jacuzzi on the back porch. I belive these are sleep 8 and have a loft.
The Tri-level and 2-bedroom lockoff units have wirlpool tubs located in the master bath or a seperate jacuzzie room.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 7, 2007)

We own unit 303 in Tanglewood, which is one of the tri-level townhouse type configurations that sleeps six (no lock-off).  It is on the front side of the resort, with the balcony/living room facing the golf course and the San Francisco mountain range.  We like it 

p.s.  The jetted tub is in the master suite bath and not outside, as a prior poster stated.


----------



## ricoba (May 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your help.  I think I will call the resort and ask for one of the units with the jacuzzi on the deck.  We are looking forward to our time there.

Any restaurant recommendations?


----------



## mshatty (May 7, 2007)

If you are a South Park fan, Casa Bonita is an old Mexican food restaurant. As people's taste for Mexican food varies by the number of people who eat it, my family thought the food was very good. My college age son had to get a photo to show his buddies at school.

Fairfield will give you a list of restaurants that they recommend and where you can get a small discount at each.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 7, 2007)

mshatty said:


> Fairfield will give you a list of restaurants that they recommend and where you can get a small discount at each.



Jotini's on the Green at the golf club is one such place . . . and it sucks!  We dined there twice and in spite of a horrible first experience, we allowed them the chance to "make it right" by inviting us back on them later in the week.  It was equally as bad . . . with them ruining two prime cuts of beef filets.

I would not recommend them even if it was free!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 7, 2007)

We did enjoy the Gypsy Hideaway compliments of Restaurant.com but am not sure they are still around.  The food and service were outstanding.  It would be a shame if they couldn't make a go of it.

They have a BW3's in town, which is one of hubby's favs so we did do them one night (and they did not disappoint).

The night we arrived into town it was late so we hit the Dennys enroute to the FF Flagstaff.  It was below typical Denny's standards (which we feel is general decent).  I don't know that we'd suggest them.


----------



## mshatty (May 7, 2007)

Another is Blackbart's Steakhouse.  Singing waiters; fairly pricey.


----------



## ricoba (May 7, 2007)

Again thanks for the advice.

Yvonne, what is a BW3's?


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 8, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Yvonne, what is a BW3's?



Sorry, my bad!  BW3's is the "old name" for Buffalo Wild Wings, one of the best franchise wings places around the USA.  They serve with something like 12 or 15 differing flavors and "heat" on the spice . . . plus chicken, burgers, shrimp and other items.


----------



## ricoba (May 9, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Sorry, my bad!  BW3's is the "old name" for Buffalo Wild Wings, one of the best franchise wings places around the USA.  They serve with something like 12 or 15 differing flavors and "heat" on the spice . . . plus chicken, burgers, shrimp and other items.



Thanks, we don't have one here in Los Angeles, so we may check it out!


----------



## ricoba (May 31, 2007)

We just came back from this trip and had a nice time in Flagstaff.  I did a review.

We had a 2 bedroom three level, and though I had heard about the stairs, I was clueless to how many stairs there were.  The stairs and the high elevation gave us lots of times to huff & puff! 

We were in 317, didn't have a spa on the deck, but had a great view of the San Francisco peaks and the golf course.

Ate at Black Barts steakhous and that was fun, the singing waiters/waitresses were a real plus.  We had a prix faire(sp?) 2 for one diner for $45, it was lots and lots of food, good thing we had a fridge.

Flagstaff and the surrounding Northern Arizona was beautiful.  We did lots of day trips etc.  

Thanks for your help and input.  I can see why many of you enjoy it so much there. 

Rick


----------



## mshatty (May 31, 2007)

Rick,

Thanks for letting us here about your trip.  Glad you had a nice time.  My family also enjoyed Flagstaff very much.  It is very convenient to visit lots of the sight seeing areas from there.


----------



## kapish (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the positive remarks about the resort.  We have a confirmed exchange for Spring Break 2008 (2 BR sleeps 8) and I am assuming it has a hot tub too. 

We are a bit disappointed at the lack of a pool. I heard there is another pool in the vicinity of FF Flagstaff that can be accessed by the guests. We will be interested in that...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad you had a great time in Flagstaff!  It's a great location and you were there at a wonderful time of the year


----------



## ricoba (Jun 4, 2007)

kapish said:


> Thanks for the positive remarks about the resort.  We have a confirmed exchange for Spring Break 2008 (2 BR sleeps 8) and I am assuming it has a hot tub too.
> 
> We are a bit disappointed at the lack of a pool. I heard there is another pool in the vicinity of FF Flagstaff that can be accessed by the guests. We will be interested in that...



There is a pool, it's at the Continental Country Clubhouse.  The resort is part of the country club.  We didn't use the pool, but it was there for us to use.

You probably need to request the outdoor hot tub, we didn't have one in our unit.


----------



## madherb (Jun 5, 2007)

There is also a pool at the Rec Center but I don't believe either of the clubhouse or rec center pools are open except in summer.  The resort used to have a deal with a health club about a mile away for a week membership for a reasonable amount.  They had an indoor pool as well as the other typical health club things.


----------



## sycamore (Jun 18, 2007)

*flagstaff units*

Just got back from an exchange in a 2 bedroom sleeps 6 unit in Flagstaff.  We were in unit 357.  It was an RCI exchange and we had a hot tub on the porch so there are a few 2 bedroom units that sleep 6 with this configuration.  I thought this may be useful to know.  We had a Friday checkin day.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 20, 2007)

It wont matter what unit you have, although I did like the jet tub for my aching breaky body.  

There are so many things to see and do in that area.  So many good hikes (thus the need for the hot tub) and places you can just walk to if you arent into hiking.  

Read the reviews for FF and for some of the Sedona resorts or pull some archives for things to do in the Flagstaff/Sedona area.  I cant wait to go back, its a place for all ages.


----------



## Corinne (Jun 20, 2007)

*There's good news and there's bad news...*

kapish,

There is a pool facility nearby that FF Flagstaff guests can use for a fee.  I don't remember the exact amount, but for some reason $15 comes to mind. We went this past spring break (March 07) and intended to use the pool but were so wiped out from driving, hiking, and sightseeing each day that we never got around to it.  YMMV.  It's a nice option if you've got kids and/or the weather is uncooperative.  

As for the unit you are confirmed into, if you've exchanged through RCI be aware that you may not get what you expect.  We had a 2BR sleeps 8 confirmed a year out, and a few weeks beforehand RCI called and said they didn't have the sleep 8 unit (so sorry, our mistake!  Oh well!).  We did get another 2BR (sleep 6 - no hot tub, no special view), but given that we had over $1000 in airfare committed, we really didn't have any choice but to accept it.  We had a fine vacation in the end, but it took a while for my husband to calm down after that phone call.  It wasn't the first time RCI  suddenly "discovered" that the unit we've exchanged into is no longer available, but a "lesser" unit (capacity, quality, amenities, etc) magically is.   He was ready to dump all our RCI timeshares that day.  We are still very wary.  

I'll cross my fingers and hope you have a better experience.   There's so much to see and do in the area - lots of fun.

-Corinne 




kapish said:


> Thanks for the positive remarks about the resort.  We have a confirmed exchange for Spring Break 2008 (2 BR sleeps 8) and I am assuming it has a hot tub too.
> 
> We are a bit disappointed at the lack of a pool. I heard there is another pool in the vicinity of FF Flagstaff that can be accessed by the guests. We will be interested in that...


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 4, 2007)

The 2-Bedroom sleep 8 unit could be a doubleshare lock-off unit.
These are composed of a 1-Br A-side and a smaller 1-Br B-side.
Both sides have kitchens but the A-side or master side is larger and has 
fireplace,washer/dryer and jetted wirlpool tub or Spa.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 19, 2007)

I recently emailed the Flagstaff resort asking about units with a outdoor hottub and here is the reply i received.


Hello,
 In answer to your question, our Resort does not have any 2 bedroom 6 sleeper townhouses that have a hot tub on the back deck.
Units of that nature do not exist. The units that have a hot tub on the
back deck are the 2 bedroom + loft/3 bedroom units. Those are the only
Saturday arrival units on property that have a hot tub on the back deck
(and there are only 4 of those for Saturday arrival). 
 For future reference, if booking at our Resort, please ask for a 2
bedroom + loft unit if your desire is a hot tub on the back porch. Also,
the majority of these units are Friday arrivals (18) with only (4) on
Saturday.

 Regards,

 Wyndham Flagstaff Resort


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 20, 2007)

You know, I see a lot about the stairs.  Up and down.  Down and up.  What I don't see is a warning that this resort sits on a LOT OF LAND.  We just completed a visit up there last week and when I catch my breath (it sits at 7000 feet), I may add a few words however, in the meantime, be advised that you may need to pack a lunch if you go to the pool in the morning!!  Forget the hiking trails!!??


----------



## mshatty (Aug 20, 2007)

JEFF H said:


> I recently emailed the Flagstaff resort asking about units with a outdoor hottub and here is the reply i received.
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...













Jeff H,

That's just not true.  My family and I stayed in unit 301 or 302 last Christmas in a 2BR 6/4 and a hot tub on the back porch.  It was not a loft unit.  The pictures above show the hot tub on our back porch.

ETA:

Our check in was on a Friday.  So the units with these hot tubs may be a Friday only check in.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 21, 2007)

mshatty said:


> That's just not true.  My family and I stayed in unit 301 or 302 last Christmas in a 2BR 6/4 and a hot tub on the back porch.  It was not a loft unit.  The pictures above show the hot tub on our back porch.
> Our check in was on a Friday.  So the units with these hot tubs may be a Friday only check in.



Thanks for the additional details.
I emailed the resort back for clarification but they have not yet responded.
Im getting confused however because looking at the resort Map units 301 & 302 should be in a Tri-level unit building.  maybe you had a different unit number?


----------



## mshatty (Aug 21, 2007)

Jeff, 

I have lost my information/map from our trip.  We were in an area that had the tri-levels but our building only had one level standard 2BR, no loft.  We were in a unit right on a corner.  We were in the Tanglewood section I believe.  

Here's the photos of our unit.  It has the windows of a tri-level but it is only a single level unit.












ETA:

Jeff, here's a link to some web photos of the inside of the unit, click on Flagstaff.  You will see that it is all one level.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mshatty/sets


----------



## mshatty (Aug 22, 2007)

Jeff H and others,

I went back and found my notes from my trip and our unit was no. 3100.  Hopefully this can help you.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 23, 2007)

mshatty said:


> Jeff H and others,
> 
> I went back and found my notes from my trip and our unit was no. 3100.  Hopefully this can help you.



Thanks Mike,
That makes sense now as Units 3100 thru 3112 are in the Tanglewood section that have buildings of two single level units side by side that have the hottub on the back porch. Most of these are 2-Br plus with the loft or 3-BR units.
Despite what the resort has told I now know  3100 the unit you stayed in is a 2-BR sleep 6 
It may be that is the only one and then they built the units with lofts or 3-BR as the unit number increased.
It was also reported here that unit 357 was a 2-BR sleep six with a hottub on the back patio. This unit falls into the Tanglewood section that has buildings of two single level units side by side, units # 350 thru 356.    
These two section would total 28 units and the resort has reported to me that they have 22 units with Hottubs on the porch. 

Units 301 thru 349 is the oldest Tanglewood section and consist of buildings with 4 or more Tri-level units.

The Ridgewood section looks like it consists of units 1 thru 48, these would be the lock-off units.
Some are the over/under type with one bedroom A-side upstairs and the B-side 1-Br downstairs.
The other more desirable Ridgewood lock-off units are the side by side type. 
Not sure what unit numbers belong to each of these two types.
hopefully others can fill in the blanks or make correction where needed.


----------

